# What is this large flying bug that captures grasshoppers?



## nap

they look like some species of wasp. Do they have stingers?


----------



## mark942

http://www.entomology.wisc.edu/diaglab/08hilite/07-31.html


Black Wasp.


----------



## eamcintosh

Thankyou. That looks like it.


----------



## Gustavas

I'd rather have the grasshopers then the wasps... just sayn


----------



## ddawg16

It's the cycle of life.

Spiders eat bugs that bite us. Spiders bite us if we get too close.

Avoid spiders and black wasps and let them do their job.

Go into the house and surf DIY Chatroom......and have a beer...or two. In another month or so they will be gone.


----------

